
Computer literacy in a 1969 British school - DanBC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1DtY42xEOI
======
DanBC
The title doesn't really give enough information about what's going on in this
short, 7 minute, video.

It opens with the complex set of operations to just turn on the computer.

Then we see a class of (approx) 27 boys who are acting as registers and adders
who are simulating a computer.

We see a simple game, and printer output.

One of the older children has written a programming language -minigol- for the
machine to make it easier for the younger ones to use because assembly
language is going to be too hard.

There's a little bit more information in this book extract:

[https://books.google.co.uk/books?id=Dhk9wHXfQMkC&pg=PA301&lp...](https://books.google.co.uk/books?id=Dhk9wHXfQMkC&pg=PA301&lpg=PA301&dq=miniGOL+programming+NELLIE&source=bl&ots=JSBHJLb4S6&sig=43ni_h89aG2-pxSgcEKd5qhBuII&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjF14HpqKTUAhUMKcAKHRpVC70Q6AEIKDAA#v=onepage&q=miniGOL%20programming%20NELLIE&f=false)

The computer is an Elliot 405 (a 1959 machine); the school is Forest Grammar
School. They got the machine in 1965 from Nestlé.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Forest_School,_Winnersh](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Forest_School,_Winnersh)

